# Monteverdi's "Poppea"



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good recording? I aim for:

1) most complete one, although that is a massive problem with this opera specifically. 

2) most faithful to the "come scritto" vocal lines, knowing that orchestral faithfulness is impossible with the scant scoring.

3) closest to Monteverdi's sound world.


Thanks!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I've seen three or four performances on DVD (of which the earlier Daniele De Neise performance is my favorite), but I've never heard it on CD. As to completeness, faithfulness, closeness to his sound world - no clue


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

No. Ive mainly seen it on DVD - lots of versions - but although I have the Jacobs version I haven;t listened to it yet. Knowing Jacobs it would be pretty meticulously researched, I'd think.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

But doesn't Jacobs usually take liberties with the vocal lines, or am I wrong?


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

I find the Hickox recording with Auger very appealing, considering he barely elaborates on Monteverdi's scarce "orchestration" (if its even that!). Looks like that's the one I'll go for.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe you can find those two also interesting, if I understand what you are looking for (then again, maybe I don't ...).










This is based on the Naples's manuscript. Claudio Monteverdi, Francesco Cavalli, Benedetto Ferrari and Francesco Sacrati are mentioned as the authors, and the title is _Il Nerone, ossia L'Incoronazione di Poppea_. There is good musicology and the liner notes are very interesting. Of course, the vocals are not the best, especially for some roles like Seneca and Arnalta.










This was a version for the De Nederlandse Opera, and it tried to be as complete as possible, reducing cuts to the bare minimum. The accompaniment to the voices is reduced, as are the ritornelli, following what we think was the preferred practice in the period, while the continuo sound is just wonderful.


----------

